# Possible move to Gladstone Queensland



## jhugill (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all, any who can help? We are British currently living in Dubai. My husband is looking at 2 possible jobs in Queensland. I am a secondary school teacher and have 2 cats and 2 children, aged 5 and 29mths. Questions;
1, Anyone imported cats to Australia? We brought them from UK to Dubai and all went well. It seems to do the same to Australia we will have to put them into quarantine for 30 days and the cost is going to be huge. Anyone got any advice?
2, What are the state schools like for Primary age? Any experience of 'Kindy' at what age does this start and what is the cost??
3, Spiders, snakes, crocodiles, sharks - help???
4, Is it ok to buy property or best to rent?
5, What type of cars do most people drive - any idea of cost?
6, Air fares to and from the Uk - specifically Newcastle?
7, Weather - does it rain? I miss rain!

I think thats all for now anyone who can help with any of this I greatly appreciate your input.
Thanks


----------



## truck (Jul 16, 2011)

hope youve got a shed load of money , our have accomadation in your package , gladstone is in a growth squrit , if and its a big if you find a house , youll be paying over a 1000 a week , i know this because we live in a city close to gladstone 120ks away and its even hard to get a house here because of gladstone ,and we where visting family down in gladstone last week end , they where tell us people are commuting from bundaberg , do a google youll see the distance that is ,
you would be really lucky to see a snake , Gladstone is an industrial place so no place for wild life , google news regarding fishing in the harbour youll see polution is very bad there , schools ok my kids went to school there and they turn out good , not crocs in gladstone or tannum sands , sign on the river banks but that only to cover goverment dept if one ever gets here , dosent really rain much , youll get some in the summer , gets to about 35c in summer and 15c winter, 
i would do some more home work before commiting to the more , unless your gonna get over 130k , remember youll be on a high tax bracket, and be paying at least 52 thousand per year rent,
thats my two bobs worth and we live very close their local news is same as ours , 
where is the other option in australia you have the choice?
saying all that we only live that distance and this area is lovely , so any truck / diesel mechanics dont be put off contact me 




jhugill said:


> Hi all, any who can help? We are British currently living in Dubai. My husband is looking at 2 possible jobs in Queensland. I am a secondary school teacher and have 2 cats and 2 children, aged 5 and 29mths. Questions;
> 1, Anyone imported cats to Australia? We brought them from UK to Dubai and all went well. It seems to do the same to Australia we will have to put them into quarantine for 30 days and the cost is going to be huge. Anyone got any advice?
> 2, What are the state schools like for Primary age? Any experience of 'Kindy' at what age does this start and what is the cost??
> 3, Spiders, snakes, crocodiles, sharks - help???
> ...


----------

